# [SOLVED] Computer Won't Boot - No BIOS Bleep, No Display



## oscardog (May 24, 2011)

So I have an old PC that I want to sell, it only needs a new RAM card (it had 2x2GB ones, but one failed) and it should be good to go.

I wiped it a while ago, installed Windows 7 on it, and it was working perfectly. I then left it for a few months and today I tried to get it going to sell, just making sure it's clean etc.

So I plugged it all in, powered it on and it all seemed to turn on OK... nothing came up on the monitor, displayed no source, and there was no BIOS bleep. After 5-10 seconds it then powered down. I made sure all connections were in etc. and tried again, the same result.

I did try Googling but there are so many results it's impossible to find one that describes my problem... So what would you suggest to try/change first?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Computer Won't Boot - No BIOS Bleep, No Display*

Post the make/model of the PC. If custom built then post the specs.

MB-CPU-RAM-CPU-PSU brand/wattage


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Computer Won't Boot - No BIOS Bleep, No Display*

Sounds like dead Psu but we need to know the hardware or make and model as was requested.


----------



## mjones1 (May 25, 2008)

*Re: Computer Won't Boot - No BIOS Bleep, No Display*

Bad mobo's will typically continue to run when powered, regardless of their state. Powering down sure sounds like a PSU going out, and for a standard low-rate machine, PSU's are usually the cheapest, poorly-built components.


----------



## oscardog (May 24, 2011)

*Re: Computer Won't Boot - No BIOS Bleep, No Display*

I'll have to get the specs out tomorrow, although I don't know them and I'm not sure I still have the paperwork for it... But I can't believe it will be the PSU, I switched the 6 month old 700W PSU from my current PC to the one that won't boot and it just didn't start properly.

So the PSU works fine on one PC, I don't think it would not work on an older/less powerful PC?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Computer Won't Boot - No BIOS Bleep, No Display*

This will give you the basics, just eliminate any product codes or unnecessary info is all:

SIW download and reviews from SnapFiles


----------



## mjones1 (May 25, 2008)

*Re: Computer Won't Boot - No BIOS Bleep, No Display*



oscardog said:


> I'll have to get the specs out tomorrow, although I don't know them and I'm not sure I still have the paperwork for it... But I can't believe it will be the PSU, I switched the 6 month old 700W PSU from my current PC to the one that won't boot and it just didn't start properly.
> 
> So the PSU works fine on one PC, I don't think it would not work on an older/less powerful PC?


If that's the case, swap out RAM sticks. Faulty RAM can also cause a no-post/no-display.


----------



## Jas.Savage (Apr 24, 2010)

*Re: Computer Won't Boot - No BIOS Bleep, No Display*

Do what @mjones1 suggested and swap out some RAM. If that doesn't work make sure no pins are bent or touching or any capacitors on your motherboard are blown.


----------



## oscardog (May 24, 2011)

*Re: Computer Won't Boot - No BIOS Bleep, No Display*

Right, little update - no sure if this hepls at all.

I swapped out some RAM, I remember having a problem with it before that was RAM related which was solved by removing one of the 2GB RAM sticks. So I swapped each one around, in both slots, and I almost didn't bother with the last swap but the last one worked (sort of).

It booted, BIOS bleeped and it started to load Windows... but then it cut out. I tried to boot it again and it cut out within 5-10 seconds (like all of the other attempts).

Does that help / suggest anything to try next?


----------



## Jas.Savage (Apr 24, 2010)

*Re: Computer Won't Boot - No BIOS Bleep, No Display*

Sounds like a short man. Or maybe you to need to reapply thermalpaste to the cpu/heatsink. Some computer have sensors that won't allow the computer to turn on if there is no thermalpaste to prevent the computer from overheating.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Computer Won't Boot - No BIOS Bleep, No Display*



makinu1der2 said:


> Post the make/model of the PC. If custom built then post the specs.
> 
> MB-CPU-RAM-CPU-PSU brand/wattage


We need to know what we're working with to offer reliable assistance.


----------



## mjones1 (May 25, 2008)

oscardog said:


> Right, little update - no sure if this hepls at all.
> 
> I swapped out some RAM, I remember having a problem with it before that was RAM related which was solved by removing one of the 2GB RAM sticks. So I swapped each one around, in both slots, and I almost didn't bother with the last swap but the last one worked (sort of).
> 
> ...


When you say "swap" are you removing ram or just switching them around? Try 1 stick at a time.


----------

